# Found these guys in a feeder tank



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi
I found these cichlids in a feeder fish tank at a aquarium shop, 5 poor little fellas.... Anyway I bought all them for a ridiculous price feeder fish are normally sold. One of them has a chunk of dorsal fin chopped off but already healed as seen on the photo.
I am having hard time IDing them. Please, help.
Thanks

Sorry for some reason the site is not posting photos

__
https://flic.kr/p/aw6p8i
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6247759147/


----------



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

wow looks like its healing right up ! your sucha nice person taking in this poor fish in!


----------



## Guppymen (Jun 5, 2010)

Laetacara curviceps - Dwarf Flag Cichlid


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

right on
thanks man!


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

NICE!!!

That's actually how I ended up with my first Wolf Fish lol. It came into PJ's pets witha batch of feeders. they were going to destroy it, so i took it in 

Those things can eat... A LOT haha. it must've been in heaven in that feeder tank lol.


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

you mean this wolf fish:







?


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

it was a wolf fish yes, but it didn not have the red markings. it was black/brown only. other than the colour it looked the same. Mine was actually pretty active. I remember feeding him frozen bloodwork cubes one day when he was larger. he ate 7 in one feeding... and he still wanted more. I cant even figure out how it had room to fit 7 in it...

The thing would eat ANYTHING... from feeders to pellets, to frozen foods, to shrimp and chunks of meat


----------

